# Spanish driving license



## Lucky 15 (Apr 11, 2016)

Good Morning! Does anyone know what documents I need to change my address on my Spanish driving license and if it is possible online?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Lucky 15 said:


> Good Morning! Does anyone know what documents I need to change my address on my Spanish driving license and if it is possible online?


:welcome:

 Spanish driving licences don't have your address on them!

If you mean letting trafico know of your new address, then I suspect you have to go there in person with your passport, NIE/'residencia', proof of your new address, all car documents etc.

If you own a vehicle, then you will also have to go to the town hall to notify them of your changed address as well.


----------



## Lucky 15 (Apr 11, 2016)

*Spanish Driving License*

Thank you very much for the info.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lucky 15 said:


> Thank you very much for the info.


Some ayuntamientos can do this. There's a link from this one about changing address 

https://sede.dgt.gob.es/es/tramites-y-multas/permiso-de-conduccion/cambio-domicilio/


----------



## Lucky 15 (Apr 11, 2016)

Thank you i will try my local ayuntamiento.


----------



## Turtles (Jan 9, 2011)

This is what you need:
https://cambiodomicilio.redsara.es/pcd/

It covers trafico, hacienda and SS. No need to spend a day in a queue.


----------



## Lucky 15 (Apr 11, 2016)

Thank you,sounds good, will check it out.


----------

